
Common food additive E171 found to affect gut microbiota - lelf
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-05-common-food-additive-e171-affect.html
======
NullPrefix
E171 is Titanium dioxide. You need to be a chemist to find that in the
ingredients list and think "yeah, that's going to be a fine meal"

~~~
Doxin
Just because something sounds chemical-y doesn't mean it's bad for you, It
just means that we know rather exactly what it is. Just about any ingredient
has a chemical formula associated with it.

------
smn1234
... in mice

~~~
e9
As it always is, but it’s a good start. Maybe we they can get funding for
human studies.

